
'It's not ours': Government denies knowledge of strange UFO over Japanese city - hhs
https://www.livescience.com/japanese-ufo-weather-balloon-shenanigans.html
======
h2odragon
Sometime in 1990, a group of young persons launched a "signal balloon"
(smaller than a weather balloon) filled with helium and tied to a 2 mile spool
of package tying twine. No reason other than to watch the string fly, really.

I doubt this incident is really any more newsworthy.

